# Northern Hemishere 2012-13



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

47 years of record keeping for the Northern Hemisphere
november-above normal
december set the record
january 6th
february 16th
march 16th
The period november thur march ranked 2nd behinde only 77-78 for snow extent
Look for winters to start later but go longer, due to -PDO +AMO, low solar.Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats good. I can take a later winter, but as long as theres plowable snow for years to come.


----------

